
Solving Android’s 65K Limit: The Unbearable Lightness of Multidexing - shiraabel
http://blog.safedk.com/technology/solving-androids-65k-limit-the-unbearable-lightness-of-multidexing-2/
======
Zigurd
The first, second, and third thing I would try is dividing up the app. I
suppose there are things that might be better off as a monolith, like maybe a
really powerful CAD app with an in-memory data model.

But in most cases, where the data model is in a SQLite database, you can put
that in a ContentProvider and have multiple apps access it.

"But that's not how we designed it." OK. OK. Just saying. It's a mobile
device. It has constraints. It also has benefits for implementers who don't
try to just steamroll the limitations.

------
on_and_off
MultiDex brings its own problems with it. First it makes compilation times
even worse, but it can also lead to unpredictable crashes during class load
for Android < 5.0. Before using it, you really need to try to get under the
65k limit instead.

------
offerico
Good post. I am using Proguard and still have more than 50K methods. Good to
know there are other solutions

